# Dont Know What To Do



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a 150 gallon tank with 2 jacks, 1 pike, 1 redhead cichlid, and the 1 flowerhorn. I've had them since they were about 1" and they are now pushing about 5" aside from the jacks being about 3 1/2 - 4".

I knew the flower horn was going to have a nasty attitude but I figured in the 150 there would be enough space to go around. He is the king of the tank and doesn't let any of the other fish swim freely aside from the pike who is neutral. I'm starting to feel bad for the jacks though, they aren't beat up really, he just doesn't let them swim around.

I've been feeding them like crazy, only frozen foods, pellets and freeze dried shrimp. I don't want to give the flower horn up but I feel like he is just going to kill my other fish in time, unless my jacks get bigger and step up their attitude.

Any tips would be awesome


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

If you have a smaller tank, you can load the jacks in there but other than that you can try moving the flower horn.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

add decorations bud. works every time. it gives the aggressive fish micro territories to focus on rather then war with eachother.

something as cheap and simple as a clay pot will do wonders. just lean them side ways and you have an instant cave. and the fish getting bullied will usually take shelter right away.

im telling you, add some caves/hiding areas and get back with me on the progress

PM me actually so i can help you along the way


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Will do man, I'll post pictures of my set up in a few so you can get a general idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck...lol
My FH killed any and everything that entered his tank...Decoration or even adding more aggressive fish did not matter.....Was just his nature.....He hated other fish in his space....Hopefully you can get this guy mellowed out some......

Myself would get rid of the jacks......The FH will easily put on an extra inch to inch and half monthly in growth over them JD's....They simply can not compete with a FH....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow avatar, thats a nicely done tank! not to mention the fish look amazing. your jacks look just like mine









i still say go with what i mentioned. i experienced many occassions of over aggression in past tanks and decided to play with different ideas until i found the magical clay pot lol

i bought a big clay pot, tapped it with a hammer to break a portion off so i could burry it in the gravel and made an instant cave. the lesser aggressive fish used it as a retreat.

eventually he was able to hold his own there. the larger fish eventually learned there would be conflict around that pot and gave him his space. 
although its well decorated there arent a lot of hiding spots there. especially in a cichlid tank. the FH will definitely grow fast, and may or may not still be a bully. but its so worth a try since you can buy those pots for just a buck or two at a home depot or garden center


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Great tips guys, I used clay pots before for breeding jacks and red devils. I went out and bought 3 pots after work today, I'm going to give it a try and hopefully it works well.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

it might not be magic per say, but it will change something. give it a day or 2 and let me know whats up.


----------

